# 1 ton toyota with 8.0L diesel



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I honestly would never buy a domestic vehicle if Toyota releases a 3/4 ton + pickup. Domestic companies can't compare to the reliability or resale value of a Toyota or Honda. I have an '05 Acura with 46k miles and have only had to change the oil and tires. Not one problem. How many Escorts and Cavaliers do you see running around rusting out and broken down. I don't buy cheap tools and I don't buy cheap vehicles. I can't afford it.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

DrewD said:


> I have an '05 Acura with 46k miles and have only had to change the oil and tires. Not one problem. How many Escorts and Cavaliers do you see running around rusting out and broken down. I don't buy cheap tools and I don't buy cheap vehicles. I can't afford it.


Aw come on, how can you compare an Acura to a Ford Escort??
I have a chauffer driven Maybach. Look how many Acura's you see broken down in the junkyards


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

DrewD said:


> I honestly would never buy a domestic vehicle if Toyota releases a 3/4 ton + pickup. Domestic companies can't compare to the reliability or resale value of a Toyota or Honda. I have an '05 Acura with 46k miles and have only had to change the oil and tires. Not one problem. How many Escorts and Cavaliers do you see running around rusting out and broken down. I don't buy cheap tools and I don't buy cheap vehicles. I can't afford it.


 
My 1992 GMC jimmy has almsot 200,000 miles and is bone stock, even has the original spark plugs, I need to get on that. My 1992 gmc pickup has 260,000 on it and just had a injection pump put on it but other then that is bone stock. Both the jimmy and the truck were not ever taken care of, there isnt a toyota out there that could take the abuse like these have and still be in the shape they are today. I just wish jimmy didnt have cancer .


----------



## Kennyboy (Dec 23, 2007)

If Toyota doesn't make good truck, why is the old FJ so famous? I think toyota makes good trucks, but it will take times for them to match the big 3's?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Now that Toyota is making trucks that sell $30-40,000 I hope they solved their rust problems of the past. Toyota trucks were like the '70's Chevy trucks, they ran great but the truck body disintegrated around them.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

TimNJ said:


> Now that Toyota is making trucks that sell $30-40,000 I hope they solved their rust problems of the past. Toyota trucks were like the '70's Chevy trucks, they ran great but the truck body disintegrated around them.


 
I agree that the Tundra in the past has been a bit on the sissy side. My Tundra SR5 can barely hold 2 square of shingles in the bed, and forget about pulling a 16'trailer full of decking and tools. When i drive up a hill the motor sounds like it is going to explode.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kennyboy said:


> If Toyota doesn't make good truck, why is the old FJ so famous? I think toyota makes good trucks, but it will take times for them to match the big 3's?


Actualy I always liked the FJ, but they were more built like 70s chevy trucks. Not comparable to my 92s, built for fuel economy.



TimNJ said:


> Now that Toyota is making trucks that sell $30-40,000 I hope they solved their rust problems of the past. Toyota trucks were like the '70's Chevy trucks, they ran great but the truck body disintegrated around them.


There is a sheet metal factory about 15 miles from here I got to go to for a feild trip in welding school. I think they said they made the sheet metal for almsot all car makers except a few forign makes but I think they did make the steel for toyota and she said with the new electrostatic galvanizing it will never rust.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Take a trip up to New England sometime and you will see lots of 20 yr old Tacomas driving around. I will admit they had a rust problem on the bodies but nothing a PT bed can't fix, also I know of a lot of them that have had no major powertrain problems. My father owns a RV dealership with about 9 fullsize pickups dedicated to hauling 40 trailers long distance, he has said that as soon as Toyota makes a fullsize pickup for hauling he's switching his fleet over. Your right though, you don't see any Acuras, Hondas, or Toyotas in junkyards. Because you can't kill them.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Do a search on Tundra recalls once. Go on Tundra forums and search for tailgates.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Id rather my tailgate recalled than my Ford Bridgestone tires:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

XanadooLTD said:


> Id rather my tailgate recalled than my Ford Bridgestone tires:whistling


What does Ford have to do with Bridgestone? You know that Bridgestone is a stock tire on a 4x2 Tundra with 18" wheels?


----------



## Willybeen (Feb 5, 2008)

it was the explorers that had a firestone tire on them that was recalled...


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

What is going to happen with the racing fans this year when Tony Stewart drives the Toyota? The truth is that if people revolt agains Toyota the same amount of american jobs will be lost. There are american factories that make Toyots/Lexus autos. There are companies in america that supply the Toyota factories with other material. The only difference is that you have bankrupt american companies paying executives 80 million dollar packages every few years i.e. Delphi and GM. I think that the foreign car makers just run a better business. For example for all of time Jaquar and Land Rover and Volvo were great european autos. Ford owns the companies now and they are going down in a blaze of glory. Then look at Hyundai, Toyota, Kia, Honda, etc. These car companies are growing. I live right down the street from a GM plant, and i know people that work there. They will even tell you how it works. I think that we all work hard for a living. GM workers turn a screw 1/4 turn every 75 seconds and get paid $20-$30 an hour. Then you have some $30-$40 an hour fabricators that cook steaks, drink beer, leave work, do drugs all day on the clock. Is that fair? That is why the american companies are struggling. Then if the american companies are upset about being taken advantage of, the UAW steps in and starts threatening the manufacturer. No one gets punished in the US. You hear about all the technical problems with american cars and job cuts, etc. I don't really ever hear people talking about major recalls, and job cuts for foreign makers.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think when the brand loyalty wars start, we are forgetting 1 main thing: CHOICE. 
Firstly, ALL vehicles break. Some more than others but the possibility exists. There are many people in the vehicle service industry that support their families because cars and trucks break down. 
But the bigger picture is choice. Not so long ago, we had the choice of Ford or GM for a decent 1/2 ton truck. When Dodge became a major player, both Ford and GM trucks had to keep pace. The result? Whatever your personal choice was, you had a better engineered truck. The same thing is happening again with Nissan and Toyota stepping in. Yes, Toyota is offering an excellent option and because of this, the US 3 are stepping it up as well. GM just release their latest truck which is an improvement over what they had. Ford and Dodge are about to release their next gen trucks too. How can this be bad for any of us? Regardless of what your personal choice is, aren't you being offered a better product than just a few years ago?
What I drive is strictly my preference. And honestly, I don't care what anyone else drives. What I really wish is that instead of 400+ hp gas engines being the trend, that more fuel efficient diesels were offered. Sadly with the 3/4 ton + trucks, the EPA has slapped such harsh emission standards on them that diesels aren't a realistic option from a mileage stand anymore. From what I read, you're lucky to hit 13 MPG with the new ultra low sulfur diesels. That's sad.
I need a truck to support my family. The fact that gas is been over $3 per gallon for so long and that it costs me $80 to fill it, bites! Now that most full-sized pickups will be quiet, have navigation, heat my arse, give the kids in the back DVD entertainment, show me on a screen what's behind me and tow 8000 lbs, I wish it didn't cost me so much to actually drive the dang thing. Now that these trucks are so advanced, I'd like to see ONE of the manufactures set up and do something about the efficiency of them! Where's THAT technology?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

well said


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

XanadooLTD said:


> Id rather my tailgate recalled than my Ford Bridgestone tires:whistling



I'm lost here. Last time I checked Ford does not make the tires it puts on it's vehicles. Last time I checked Toyota makes the tailgates it puts on it's vehicles.

We need the link to the picture of the Toyota trailer being pulled by a Chevy 3500 Duramax. 

The other day waiting at the bank I saw a dealership truck who only sells Nissans pull into the lane next to me. Couldn't help but notice the vehicle wasn't a Nissan but rather a Chevy 2500. 

BTW, not only has the rear tailgate been recalled on the Tundra, other parts have as well.

The Excursion actualy had the recalled Firestones on it but the dealership we bought it used from put on Good Year Wranglers which I think are way worse the the Firestones. After 45K miles the Wranglers were shot. Although there were no faulty Firestones on Excursions Ford stepped up to the plate and replaced them anyways.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

When the new chevy body style came out some guy in the area bought the dually 3500. He got his brand new truck stuck 50 yards behind someones house. I pulled the 3500 out with my tundra, and he couldn't believe it. He was taking pictures and talking about what his friends are going to say. If Toyota makes a dually it will by far be superior to the Chevys or Fords on the road today. I hear nothing but horrible things about GM autos, and i live in a city where they make GM autos and Fords. You don't know the real horrors of the auto makers until you know someone who works in the factories.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

If a 3/4 ton truck can pull a 80K lb semi I hope a 1/2 ton truck can pull a 1 ton truck LOL!!!

I got my wifes Excursion stuck last year in a field turning around and my sister in law had no problem pulling it out with her Trailblazer. I was in snow caught between a couple ruts, she was on dry pavement, it was a no brainer. A 5K lb SUV should be able to pull a 8K lb SUV no problem in that situation.

I'd like to see Toyota make something that compares to an 08 F450 King Ranch. Oh let me guess they do and it's called a Tundra??? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, Ford also makes the F650, and F750, doubt Toyota will ever go into that market since even Dodge and GM don't.

I mean I used my atv once to pull my 3,500 lb camper in the mud when the truck just sat and spun in 4x4.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW, the only contractors I see running around in Tundras and Titans are the salesman who work for the storm chasers. 

I need a vehicle that can tow the 15K dump trailer, Ford, Dodge, and GM all make one Toyota or Nissan don't.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> BTW, the only contractors I see running around in Tundras and Titans are the salesman who work for the storm chasers.


If that is all you see, you need to open your eyes a little wider.


----------

